# lemon law?



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

i have 4,000 miles on my car now, and i hate it. i have had a 2nd trans, clutch, and 2 half shalves put in. i am on my third radio because of skipping and third glove box because it kept falling off. how do i go about getting lemon law to completely terminate my lease? the dealership is trying to tell me gm will not cover my warranty because of abuse but look what they advertise on tv. i have not even abused the car really. i have given my previous cars far more abuse and they have had no where near the problems. please help me out...


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

what... are you off roading the thing???  it must be the DONUTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry to here of your problems. Contact your State Goverment - check on the website. Lemon laws very by state.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Lemon laws vary by state. Try a google search to get a copy of the law of your state.

When you get done with the GTO I have a mint 93 Z28 with 41k miles, 6 speed M22 Viper transmission (from factory) T-Top delete, SLP level II suspension with Bilsteins, etc. 

The car never saw rain when I bought it a year ago, and is in awesome condition. The solid axle should hold up better than the IRS.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Geoff said:


> i have 4,000 miles on my car now, and i hate it. i have had a 2nd trans, clutch, and 2 half shalves put in. i am on my third radio because of skipping and third glove box because it kept falling off. how do i go about getting lemon law to completely terminate my lease? the dealership is trying to tell me gm will not cover my warranty because of abuse but look what they advertise on tv. i have not even abused the car really. i have given my previous cars far more abuse and they have had no where near the problems. please help me out...


The lemon law states in Texas the "if you have the same problem fixed 3 times in a 12 month period on a new vehicle less than 1 year old, then the dealer must replace it with a comparable model." But it will not apply because the dealership is voiding your warrany due to abuse of the vehicle.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Geoff said:


> i have not even abused the car really. i have given my previous cars far more abuse and they have had no where near the problems.QUOTE]
> 
> Define "Not really abused." And did your other cars have 350HP?


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

Geoff said:


> i have 4,000 miles on my car now, and i hate it. i have had a 2nd trans, clutch, and 2 half shalves put in. i am on my third radio because of skipping and third glove box because it kept falling off. how do i go about getting lemon law to completely terminate my lease? the dealership is trying to tell me gm will not cover my warranty because of abuse but look what they advertise on tv. i have not even abused the car really. i have given my previous cars far more abuse and they have had no where near the problems. please help me out...


If you broke all those parts in 4000 miles, your idea and mine about abuse are not the same. TWO transmissions???? Tremoc's are not that fragile, and they can take a ZO-6 abuse. HTF are you breaking the glove box? Thats a new one. Most states are the same. Same repair 3 times in a year. I don't think that a glovebox and a radio is gonna fit in there. Course at the rate you are going I figure we will see that you blew a 3rd trans pretty soon. Believe me, GM techs are gonna be able to prove that you beat your car before you get a new one for free. and they don't just give you your money back, they give you a new car.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Can you say YANK?*

This guy has to be yanking our chain here, some like to sign on to sites to get a knee jerk reaction. 

If not he's not going to get a new car replacement with tearing up the same items plus other things related to the tranny (such as a clutch).


I've bought 13 new cars in my years and the only one i had a major problem with was a 1987 Z28 first year you could get the 350 engine. Well my automatic tranny stuck in low gear on the way home and im not even a racer type of person.

Drove it back to the dealership and they did some work on it, but a week later it did it again and so they replaced the auto tranny.. Never any more of those problems.


Yes you can get a LEMON but it would be hard to believe its not owner related when its the same parts and then to add a clutch with the tranny's. 

SO my bet is this thread is to YANK all of our car loving CHAINS  

see ya Tony


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I can see it happening when you give a 17 year old a new GTO.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I can see it happening when you give a 17 year old a new GTO.


Haha, sounds like this is what happened and they don't wanna cop to it. Personally I think they should learn to drive a stick before getting one. I learned to drive on a old ass farm grain truck...does wonders for these newer trannys out there. Wonder if the dealer was smart enought to check into the little black box to see that they were dropping the clutch from 6 grand on a regular basis. I'd think that the drag slicks (well at least they look like slicks but are factory tires) would tell them something about this person's driving ability,or lack there of.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

I personally know a lady who got a new chrysler and the sunroof leaked like a sive. she got a whole new concorde over it.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

Check his only other post!


----------



## Split1atom (Dec 6, 2004)

I hate to not give him the benefit of the doubt. I own my GTO because of a brand new 2004 Impala that literally kept falling apart. On the other, after reading his only other posting, I have to agree that mom and dad have way too much money and should have "spent" a little more teaching him respect. I sign on this board to live vicariously thru you all that are out there running yours. I cant afford to and never really was a car abuser. Since Ive been on this site Ive heard racing and turbos and clutch dumping, but not one break. I think junior needs to take up car shows before he kills himself!


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Geoff, I believe you screwed yourself by not changing your shoes before you go to the dealership. The service manager takes one look at your shoes with that high gloss shoe shine and thats a dead giveaway...getting your shoes shined by the fan belt!!!


----------



## Rhawb (Nov 26, 2004)

Ugh,  now I know why the service techs at car dealers always look at me sideways when I come in with a problem. (I'm 20) If you're old enough to drive, you should at least have some idea that stock vehicles don't take kindly to 6000 rpm drag launches.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

You mean this post? Whats wrong with whooping some stealth arse 

He is going to win High School nationals, and I am going to win Lotto, so you guys better be nice to me.



Geoff said:


> I am 17 years old and just recieved a GTO on October 8th, i still have my first car which is a 1996 mustang v6. I love drag racing and have beat almost every car in my high school with it. all that is left for me to beat is a 92 stealth twin turbo, and a typhoon. too make a long story short i want to know what's the best way to get my car to run a 12.8? which mods are the most effective etc. thanks alot. p.s. i am going to win high school nationals this year. i dont know if any of you are my age, if you are and you plan to be there in april, let me know... thanks for all your help everyone! geoff


 :shutme 

HI,I'm Tom. I turn 43 a week after I picked up my GTO in December. I have to commute three hours a day on the train to get to work. My potential for increases in pay is limited due to the economy and political climate. I have to make a mortgage payment every month as well as life insurance, utility and car payments.

My question is how can I get a GM car to last three years without any trips to the dealer? :cool


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Most lemon laws will only go into affect with major repairs not including the glove box and radio. The tranny could count, but it's very easy to tell abuse from drag racing compared to failure. I'm sure one look at your wheel wells will provide enough rubber chunks to prove abuse.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

might want to scrape all the tire rubba from the rear fenderwalls before the next trip to the dealer.


----------

